# Booster Boxes, tapepro



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

So i used my booster boxes for the 1st time today smooth as butter, but couldn't get box to engage had to click switch with finger??????


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Does it engage ok when dry? Just use one spring to test operation.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

tomg said:


> Does it engage ok when dry? Just use one spring to test operation.


No its tough even when dry.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

You can make the action more slick with some lube on the ratchet. The Booster boxes work much better with thicker mud as it will hold pressure better.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

tomg said:


> You can make the action more slick with some lube on the ratchet. The Booster boxes work much better with thicker mud as it will hold pressure better.


I didn't oil it b4, mud was pretty thick, im well aware of learning curve, other then that it was like spreading butter


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Mjaw said:


> You can make the action more slick with some lube on the ratchet. The Booster boxes work much better with thicker mud as it will hold pressure better.


Yeah thx for the reminder


----------

